# first time Jacksonville...



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Two or three of us will be in Jacksonville on business end of July. Any recommendations for local charters or options I should be aware of? I am going to try and add a day or two on the trip so we can get salty...:beer:


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Inshore reds/specks or offshore


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hubbert's off shore head boat is the best. It is a over night trip.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Charters for deep sea fishing or the inlets or surf ??
If you are wanting to try the *Florida Surf*, I would 
very strongly recommend Larry Finch from Jax Beach.
http://www.fishmanfinch.com/
You can also just Google him - *Larry Finch* - and many
articles and YouTube videos will pop up. Really nice guy
and awesome angler.

Florida is _BRUTALLY HOT_ in July/Aug - so be prepared.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> Hubbert's off shore head boat is the best. It is a over night trip.



*http://hubbardsmarina.com/*


*http://hubbardsmarina.com/fishing-trips-gulf-beaches-florida/*


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry it took me a while to get back on here! Family stuff full blast!

Was thinking off shore charter, but now there is a possibility it will only be me...
Might end up in the surf. If nobody else is coming, I might just drive it, and bring my surf gear. Would still like to get ON the water if that's how it goes down tho.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Try the pier. 
They catch kings, tarpon, barracudas, jacks there


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

If by yourself and surf fishing...Gate station 16.8 miles south of int. of A1A and JT Butler or Brown Creek on Heckscher mid high outgoing to low incoming


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

This has been an on again off again trip. I've known we are coming for sure about two weeks now (flights are booked) but I have no additional time before or after the show. If I get to fish at all, it will be an evening after the show is over...and from the bank or pier. Or maybe our arrival day after the booth is set up...might be the most time I have free would be that Thursday evening. Not sure what sort of gear I will be able to bring along either...anybody willing to help a fellow Pier&Surf FHB get his fix? Neither of the two coming with me are hardcore FHB's or even soft core for that matter LOL!!! I would love to meet someone somewhere who has an xtra rod they could bring along


----------

